# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  libro inventari

## pipelly

Ho visto diversi modi di tenere il libro inventari, c'è chi copia il bilancio abbreviato sul registro inventari, c'è chi invece copia un bilancio dettagliato con creditori e debitori, chi invece grazie al software elabora un inventario.
Ora, a parte i riferimenti di legge, il mio software mi propone di stampare oltre all'inventario che elabora automaticamente, anche il bilancio e la nota integrativa. 
Premesso che ho visto molte volte la guardia di finanza leggere il libro inventari dove era copiato un bilancio abbreviato senza nemmeno l'indicazione analitica dei creditori e dei debitori e non hanno mai sollevato nessuna questione, vorrei chiedere come gestite voi il registro inventari, inserite anche bilancio e nota?  Lo fate abbreviato?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io inserisco bilancio e nota integrativa. 
Quoto sulla gdf. 
ciao   

> Ho visto diversi modi di tenere il libro inventari, c'è chi copia il bilancio abbreviato sul registro inventari, c'è chi invece copia un bilancio dettagliato con creditori e debitori, chi invece grazie al software elabora un inventario.
> Ora, a parte i riferimenti di legge, il mio software mi propone di stampare oltre all'inventario che elabora automaticamente, anche il bilancio e la nota integrativa. 
> Premesso che ho visto molte volte la guardia di finanza leggere il libro inventari dove era copiato un bilancio abbreviato senza nemmeno l'indicazione analitica dei creditori e dei debitori e non hanno mai sollevato nessuna questione, vorrei chiedere come gestite voi il registro inventari, inserite anche bilancio e nota?  Lo fate abbreviato?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La soluzione migliore &#232; sempre rispettare la norma che stabilisce che l'inventario si chiude con il bilancio. Sono dunque due documenti diversi e non un unico documento. Quindi per stare a posto occorre: 
- Stampare l'inventario (che potrebbe essere rappresentato, a livello minimale, dal Bilancio contabile analitico; 
- Stampare il Bilancio CEE con le sue tre parti: S.P., C.E. e N.I. 
Se poi c'&#232; qualche finanziere che non guarda, ne esiste qualcun'altro che ti contesta l'irregolarit&#224;.

----------


## Deliese

> La soluzione migliore è per stare a posto:
> - Stampare l'inventario (che potrebbe essere rappresentato, a livello minimale, dal Bilancio contabile analitico; 
> - Stampare il Bilancio CEE con le sue tre parti: S.P., C.E. e N.I.

  Condivido appieno. A scuola di pratica mi hanno insegnato a utilizzare questa prassi. Una piccola annotazione aggiungere i dettagli delle rimanenze ove presenti.

----------


## stsimar

Concordo con la prassi di inserire bilancio e nota integrativa. E anche io stampo il dettaglio delle rimanenze. 
Un quesito per chi usa Teamsystem: quali passi operativi effettuati visto che la stampa del bilancio va allegata successivamente? Stampate in modalit&#224; word l'inventario e poi allegate il tutto? Io mi sto comportando in questo modo.

----------


## pipelly

Io non uso teamsystem, uso un altro software ( speed datainfosis ) e  i stampa automaticamente libro inventari con bilancio e nota integrativa, per la numerazione segue le stesse regole dei registri iva,cioè nel 2007 ho pagina 1/2007, 2/2007, 3/2007, ecc.  Nel 2008 avro' 1/2008  2/2008 ecc. Per la verità ho anche il dubbio che sia giusto perchè la legge parla di numerazione progressiva del libro inventari e non so se partendo ogni anno da 1 ma specificando l'anno possa essere considerata progressiva sul libro inventari.
Anche se nei registri iva è valido come riconosciuto dall'ADE.
Comunque uso questo sistema

----------


## pipelly

..a proposito di libro inventari vorrei chiedere un altra cosa: ho ereditato nel 2007 una contabilita' ordinaria e il registro inventari era tenuto fino al 2006 manualmente su un registro che ha ancora molte pagine bianche. 
Io vorrei tenerlo meccanizzato perchè mi secca scrivere tutte quelle pagine a mano. Si puo' tranquillamente abbandonare il vecchio registro manuale con pagine in bianco e passare al registro meccanizzato ( su fogli mobili rilegati annualmente come il registro acquisti per intenderci) o devo prima finire quello manuale?

----------


## Contabile

Puoi meccanizzare e barrare le pagine bianche del vecchio registro. 
In merito all'utilizzo della numerazione progressiva che utilizzi partendo da uno ogni anno per il libro inventari questa ti comporta un maggiore esborso a livello di costo come marche da bollo. Non vi sono altre considerazioni.

----------


## pipelly

un maggior esborso? perchè? è sempre una marca da bollo ogni 100 pagine o  mi sbaglio?

----------


## Contabile

Certo, ma una ogni anno!!!!

----------


## pipelly

Ogni anno?
Se invece metto il numero progressivo senza anno, partendo da 1 nel 2007 ed arrivando a 100 nel 2012 pago solo una marca?
Io sapevo che la marca da bollo si applica anticipatamente e vale per 100 pagine di libro inventario e la stessa cosa per il libro giornale. 
Leggi questo:   La nuova normativa sulle vidimazioni dei libri sociali

----------


## dott.mamo

Aggiungo una domanda:
il termine per la stampa &#232; sempre "entro l'ultimo giorno del terzo mese successivo all'invio della dichiarazione"?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Aggiungo una domanda:
> il termine per la stampa è sempre "entro l'ultimo giorno del terzo mese successivo all'invio della dichiarazione"?

  Sì, ma da quest'anno ....  :Smile:

----------


## pipelly

..e comunque se non sbaglio la sanzione per la mancata apposizione della marca è solo una sanzione amministrativa da 1 a 5 volte l'importo della marca omessa...

----------


## dott.mamo

> Sì, ma da quest'anno ....

  
ma non è lo stesso degli altri anni?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma non è lo stesso degli altri anni?

  No. L'anno scorso era il termine per la presentazione di Unico. 
ciao

----------


## dott.mamo

> No. L'anno scorso era il termine per la presentazione di Unico. 
> ciao

  ah bene, quindi quest'anno 31/12/08, giusto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ah bene, quindi quest'anno 31/12/08, giusto?

  Sì. Lo prevede un comma della ultima finanziaria.

----------


## aspinillo

Rispolvero questa discussione.
A un libro inventari tenuto manualmente, non basta stampare il bilancio e la nota integrativa e incollarli, apponendo ad ogni pagina, dopo averne tagliato un pezzetto,  il timbro della società, così che esso si posiziona sia sulla stampa che sul foglio del libro inventario ?

----------


## dott.mamo

Io semmai ho visto il contrario, cioè bilancio stampato sui fogli del libro inventari e rimanenze o altro come allegati su carta semplice.
Secondo me è opportuno sempre stampare su carta del libro inventari senza allegati o discorsi simili.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Una soluzione che adottatano due programmi molto diffusi su scala nazionale er la stampa del libro inventari adotta queste modalità: 
1) Stampa del bilancio CEE con dettaglio sotto conti Co.Ge. che permette il raccordo inventario (con esposizione dei sotto conti Co.GE. oltre che il dettaglio rimanenze e cespiti che sono ripresi dai sezionali). Con questa modalità si stampa il prospetto di stato patrimoniale CEE ma con il dettaglio sotto conti CO.GE. si offre quel livello di analisi che richiede l'inventario dei conti patrimoniali e dei conti reddituali; 
2) stampa della nota integrativa così come depositata alla CCIAA. 
La soluzione rispetta il dettato dell'art. 2217 che stabilisce che l'inventario deve esporre le attivitá è le passivitá relative all'impresa, nonchè quelle estranee alla medesima e si chiude con il bilancio d'esercizio composto da stato patrimoniale, conto economico e nota integrativa.

----------


## aspinillo

> Una soluzione che adottatano due programmi molto diffusi su scala nazionale er la stampa del libro inventari adotta queste modalità: 
> 1) Stampa del bilancio CEE con dettaglio sotto conti Co.Ge. che permette il raccordo inventario (con esposizione dei sotto conti Co.GE. oltre che il dettaglio rimanenze e cespiti che sono ripresi dai sezionali). Con questa modalità si stampa il prospetto di stato patrimoniale CEE ma con il dettaglio sotto conti CO.GE. si offre quel livello di analisi che richiede l'inventario dei conti patrimoniali e dei conti reddituali; 
> 2) stampa della nota integrativa così come depositata alla CCIAA. 
> La soluzione rispetta il dettato dell'art. 2217 che stabilisce che l'inventario deve esporre le attivitá è le passivitá relative all'impresa, nonchè quelle estranee alla medesima e si chiude con il bilancio d'esercizio composto da stato patrimoniale, conto economico e nota integrativa.

  Ok, ma capita che alcuni effettuano ancora la contabilità con registro inventari compilato manualmente, il bilancio e la nota integrativa possono essere incollati su di esso, procedendo come descritto prima, al posto di ricopiarli?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La soluzione indicata non è normata, ma spesso nella prassi è seguita.

----------

